# Male rat for adoption-Bucks, Hatboro area!



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Pet Name: Brownie 

Breed: Rat 

Gender: Male 

Size: Medium 

Age: Young 

Hello, i am rehoming my boy brownie. It is best that he be the only rat in the house or by himself because he is rat aggressive(male and female), i would love to keep him but since he is rat aggressive i just cant because he is in a cage by himself in his own cage and it just takes up to much space. He is so sweet to people and kids. He is used to dogs, somewhat a cat( he is afraid of the cat and when around him he gets very skittish). He comes with his cage and the bedding in the cage. There is and will be a rehoming fee for him. He is an agouti berkshire male rat and is just so bauetiful and i really wish that i could keep him. If you are interested please feel free to email me and call me( if you call, call after 4:00 pm, please. And ask for laura). When you email me i will send you a picture if you want one or a couple. Thanks so much, bye.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

> i would love to keep him but since he is rat aggressive i just cant because he is in a cage by himself in his own cage and it just takes up to much space.


How many rats are you selling? So far I've counted 3 boys, plus your recent litter. Not to mention your litter of mice? And you refer to Brownie as "Taking up space". 

May I ask if these litters are accidental, or intentional??


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

LauraNat said:


> > i would love to keep him but since he is rat aggressive i just cant because he is in a cage by himself in his own cage and it just takes up to much space.
> 
> 
> How many rats are you selling? So far I've counted 3 boys, plus your recent litter. Not to mention your litter of mice? And you refer to Brownie as "Taking up space".
> ...


They were accidental and so were the mice babys. Brownie himself is not taking up space it is the simple fact that his cage is taking up space and since he does not like other rats then the cage takes up space with only holding 1 rat in it. I really love them but i have to rehome them so they can have more room and so maybe they can have a better home where they can have more attention because i have so many, etc. Thanks though. I am only rehoming the 3 males plus the cage and the rat babies not sure how many yet and the mice same as the baby rats, etc. Bye.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You seem to have lots and lots of accidental litters. :


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya, hmmm, funny how that is.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.goosemoose.com/component.../forum,rat/topic,4218.msg4716605/,#msg4716605


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yup, seen that. I think the mod's are aware of this member and her 'accidental' litters.


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

Also, funny how she won't even reply to what we're saying. Feeling a little cornered, eh, Ratloveralways?


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

no, i havent been on the computer laltly. And most of the litters were on purpose but not in the beginning and now( the rfirst couple of litters were on accident and the rest were not and now they are accidental again, etc.). No i dont fee cornered i am just trying to find very good homes for them all, etc. Thanks so much. If you would like to adopt one or some please feel free to reply, bye. ??? :-[


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

So you're pretty much saying you have planned litters, and accidental litters, and by the sounds of it, quite often. I hope you realize that you do not make any kind of profit out of breeding rats. I may be out of line for saying this, but your rats may be better off in a more responsible home, where they will not continue to have multiple litters. I am very concerned about the well being of these rats.


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

LauraNat said:


> So you're pretty much saying you have planned litters, and accidental litters, and by the sounds of it, quite often. I hope you realize that you do not make any kind of profit out of breeding rats. I may be out of line for saying this, but your rats may be better off in a more responsible home, where they will not continue to have multiple litters. I am very concerned about the well being of these rats.


um, hello, i dont breed like that the last planeed litter was 2 years ago and sam for all of the otherr ones but different times. And i take very good care of them and they are not harme3d at all. If someone was to come out like the spca they would not find anything wrong at all with the rats or anything, etc. So unless you want to adopt one can you please stop and bother someone else, etc. Thanks bye. ???


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

A responsibe pet owner does not continuously allow for accidental pregancies to happen. I understand it CAN happen, but not constantly. Learn from your past mistakes


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

ema-leigh said:


> A responsibe pet owner does not continuously allow for accidental pregancies to happen. I understand it CAN happen, but not constantly. Learn from your past mistakes


Agreed, I have kept male and female rats for over 2 years, never had one accident, granted my males have eventually been neutered but they have been in tact for a while before hand. I am fully aware that they can happen, one is forgivable, maybe twice but 'first couple of litters were on accident' and have admitted that since then you've had at least one more, how do you let this happen? especially when you have grown rats that you cant take care of/dont have the space for. Whilst you may think this isnt harming your pets, accidental litters arent good for your rat unless the female is in peek condition (which you cant choose if they are accidental), and is especially dependent on age. Its also not good for the litter if the parents are related or do not come from responsible breeders themselves as they are subject to all sorts of genetic problems. I would suggest you be much more careful in future or if you arent responsible enough to keep them seperate, just keep one sex or neuter/spay.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Ratyloveralways said:


> he is rat aggressive(male and female),


Also, if he is un neutered, and so are your females by the sounds, how do you know he is rat agressive to females?


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> A responsibe pet owner does not continuously allow for accidental pregancies to happen. I understand it CAN happen, but not constantly. Learn from your past mistakes


I have only have a few accidental babys and the rest were on purpose but they were spaced out and different rats and i dont care what any one says about me and my rats but i am a very good and rfesponsible rat and animal owner and noone even understands me or will never let me explain and when i do they still doint understand me. Thanks for bashing me and not helping, bye. ??? ???


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

clarry said:


> Ratyloveralways said:
> 
> 
> > he is rat aggressive(male and female),
> ...


Because i had there cages next to each other for a little and his hair goe4s up and starts to claw at them, and the males is even worse. I am going to keep both sexes and my females that had the babies are in peak conditiona and everything that a good breeder does, etc. Pleasae stop emailing me unless you want to find him a home or want to adopt him, them. bye. ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Ratyloveralways said:


> ema-leigh said:
> 
> 
> > A responsibe pet owner does not continuously allow for accidental pregancies to happen. I understand it CAN happen, but not constantly. Learn from your past mistakes
> ...


I just want to know why you continuously have these "accidental" litters. I agree that 1 or 2 "oopsies" can happen, but this seems to be a common occurance for you. 

Do you not think a responsible owner would spay/neuter if this were to keep on happening? Or in the very least just keep one sex like Clarry said. 

I think right now would be a good time to explain yourself.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Well perhaps if you were to explain yourself people wouldnt feel the need to ask so many questions and reply in such a manor. You have got to understand that a lot of the people on this forum have taken in rescues and some do so regulary and have seen how many rats need good homes, and these people are simply trying to get the best for these rats and by continuing to breed you are just creating more rats that need homes. If you were/ had been breeding resonsibly you would have no qualms about replying to people explaining how such accident happened as you would understand why peple are asking.

With regards to Brownie, it might help if you could post a picture and give a little more information i.e how long have you had him? where did you get him? did he come from a pet shop or breeder or is he from one of your litters? if he came from a breeder, which one? what age is he roughly ('young' doesnt give much of an idea)? 
And you could give a little more explanation about temperement i.e. what you have tried to integrate him with other males? how badly aggressive has he been? Has he drawn blood on them? has he been neutered?
The more you tell people, the more likely they are to consider taking him.


----------



## Speedboat (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree more information on him, would help place him. I photo of him and any others that need placed would be a huge help.

Have you looked into getting him neutered??
If so why have you not?


All of my rats go to the vet at least two times a year. I have several and it is costly, but IMO has to be done.

If someone was to get him, most likely they would get him neutered. Aggression of any kind is not good, and complicates things.


Do you have a website or a place to show photos of you or your rats? Has anyone gotten rats from you, that can speak on your behalf? Do you have vet references that show, proof that no one needs to be concerned?

That kind of stuff would help you out.

-Hilary


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

With regards to Brownie, it might help if you could post a picture and give a little more information i.e how long have you had him? where did you get him? did he come from a pet shop or breeder or is he from one of your litters? if he came from a breeder, which one? what age is he roughly ('young' doesnt give much of an idea)? 
And you could give a little more explanation about temperement i.e. what you have tried to integrate him with other males? how badly aggressive has he been? Has he drawn blood on them? has he been neutered?
The more you tell people, the more likely they are to consider taking him. 
[/quote]

I have had him since he was about a few weeks old maybe, I got him from a feeder tank in a petstore, He is maybe 8-10 months old(roughly), He has drawn blood on the one male rat and when he does this his hair goes up and he starts to push the other males on the side of the cage and besides that he is very nice to me and my family but he gets that way sometimes, etc., No he is not neutered because i dont have a job right now so i cant take him to the vet to get that done( i really would love to keep him but i just cant), I will post pics of my animals later on today or tomarrow( if the pics are not to big), Thanks so much, bye. 
??? ???


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

If your pictures are large, you might try: http://tinypic.com/


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, i will try to do the pics sometime soon. What do you want me to post pics of, etc.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

I recommend posting pictures of all of the rats (and mice) that need homes. Please keep it down to a minimum that shows all of the animals.


----------

